# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software) مساعدة :  طلب مساعدة في تفليش pocophone F1

## rachid6127

الهاتف لا بعمل و لا بفتح boot loader

----------

